# Haunt name



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

I've decided that I need to build a web site and create a name for my haunt. I live in a neighborhood called Captain Village and I live on Captain Daniel Road. Any thoughts on a cool name?


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

What style of haunt do you typically put on?

Two years ago when I came up with Evil Manor I used a domain name lookup to make sure a domain name would be available before I made my selection. Came up with several names to only find out a haunt/website already existed by the same name.


----------



## blacklightmike (Nov 2, 2008)

I suppose it would depend on a lot of factors... using Captain Daniels' name would be iffy... is he a war hero? A treasured former citizen? Do you have a HOA that would approve/impede your use of their name? Lot's to consider and research first.

That being said... Captain's Crypt... The Terror at Captain's Village... Scourge of Captain Daniel... you've got a wealth of good ideas if the name allows, and an easy to remember address to go with them.


----------



## chisox100 (Nov 12, 2008)

This year it was Necropolis but we change it every year.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I kind of like blacklightmike's suggestion of "Captain's Crypt" - short and sweet. Of course, you'd have to HAVE a crypt if you name it that, with maybe a captainey-looking creepy figure hanging around in it.

Joker's suggestion about doing a domain name search is excellent advice.


----------

